
Git-submodule-url-rewrite: Migrate a Git Repository with Submodules - Ente
https://duckpond.ch/git-submodule-url-rewrite/git-sync-mirror/2019/07/08/migrate-a-git-repository-with-submodules.html
======
Ente
And the link to the github repository: [https://github.com/Enteee/git-
submodule-url-rewrite](https://github.com/Enteee/git-submodule-url-rewrite)

